# Fantasy Craft Thursday 7PM EST



## tahsin (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everyone

We've got two players and an eager GM starting a Fantasy Craft game over Fantasy Grounds (license provided) and Skype.

We're looking for serious players who aren't afraid to have fun and enjoy the online medium.

We'll be playing in a homebrew world with lots of detail already built into the world. It's nothing crazy, just a slightly more playable take on high fantasy.

Feel free to PM me if you're interested.


----------

